# Windsor Wellington 2.0



## paulp8246

I'm looking to buy my first road bike. Currently, I'm looking at the Windsor Wellington 2.0 on bikesdirect.com (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/wellington2_IX.htm). Thoughts?...Is it crap?...Decent deal? One thing I really like about this bike is the brake/shifter integration. 

Just to get an idea of what price range I'm looking at...I was originally looking at the Gravity Avenue C (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/avenue_c.htm) but they were sold out in my size. 

Any better values in that price range? I'm not a serious rider, I just want to commute back and forth to work (a few miles) and go on weekend rides (20-30 miles). Not looking for anything too fancy, just a suitable basic bike.

Also...thoughts on bikesdirect.com in general? Looks like from what I've read, the customer service is pretty bad.


----------



## pushpull

The poor BD customer service feedback I've seen is mostly from people who don't know the first thing about basic adjustments, or genuine bike snobs who turn their noses to uncommon brand names and low-end components. It seems like a lot of people expect their bike to be perfectly tuned when it shows up on their doorstep. BD offers some good deals, no doubt. Most of the frames surely come from the same factory in Taiwan or wherever produces frames for most name-brand bikes. 

That gravity bike is hideous in my opinon, but that shouldn't matter to you.

I actually almost bought the windsor bike last year same as you, but as I continued to shop around, some things (asthetics, sizing, componentry) became more important to me and I looked elsewhere. It would be a fine bike, though. My bro-inlaw has it and likes it asside from no carbon fork. 

Just be sure that you have a very, very good idea on your sizing for the bike if you order online. This alone is what would make most people skip BD imo.

I have contacted them in the past with a question or 2 and I thought their replies were respectful, thorough, and quick. Their stock and some sizes are very limited. Seems like the most common 56/57/58 sizes are always sold out for the bike that I'd be interested in. But thats just a matter of patience and persistence.


----------



## bluehighway0

I bought my mt bike from Bikes Direct...the Windsor Cliff 29er. I love the bike , haven't had any problems yet (its been a year, knock on wood). Bikes direct has great deals and their bikes are comparable to Giant and Fuji. However buying online at a discount does have its disadvantages. Many Local Bike Shops/LBS offer free life time tune-ups and discounted repairs if you buy from them. These can add up over time if your paying out of pocket and may be worth the extra money to buy a bike locally and save yourself money over time. I bought my road bike at a local store and have saved hundreds of dollars on tune ups over time. If your looking for a discount try Performance Bike, they are a chain but very good.


----------



## airforcefirefighter

when the bike arrives, take it to your local bike shop and get it looked over, tuned up before ANY riding takes place. i will cost you $50 for a good tune up, but itll save you headaches in the future. the bike will last for a long time if you keep up the tuneups and all that. just one more thing......ignore any negative comments you hear when you push your bike into the shop. its your bike, not thiers.


----------



## Lotophage

couple things- 

are you comfortable doing basic work on your bike? If so, BD is good.

Are your local bike shops cool with internet purchases? (it shouldn't matter, but some of them get weird/pissy about bikes bought online) if so, BD is good.


----------



## tfinator

A few years ago a picked up a Windsor Hour off BD. In the end I did pay for soem extra service etc. at a bike shop, but nothing too expensive.
I think for someone looking to start the sport, BD is a great idea. If you get really into it, thne later it will probably be worth it to buy from a shop.
For the time being, I think BD is a great way to get some basic experience and learn your preferences.


----------



## bluehighway0

I agree with airfare fighter, I get some negative comments/looks when I bring in my Windsor to LBS, I get negative comments from people I ride with that its an off brand...If your not a Shleck or Contador then who really cares what type of bike you have. Enjoy the Windsor or whatever bike you purchase.


----------



## paulp8246

Thanks a lot for all the comments. You've all been helpful in making my decision. I think I will probably go for it!


----------



## pushpull

I don't see the 2.0 on their site anymore. Am I blind? Or did they rename it a 3.0?


----------



## paulp8246

It's still on there. Not sure why my link didn't work, but under the road bike section, it is in the third row (Sora/Acera - Good / Entry Level), third column in. (Two further down is the 3.0.)


----------



## pushpull

paulp8246 said:


> It's still on there. Not sure why my link didn't work, but under the road bike section, it is in the third row (Sora/Acera - Good / Entry Level), third column in. (Two further down is the 3.0.)


It would have been ok for you to call me blind


----------



## dmiller33

I've bought 2 bikes from BD so far and not hand any issues. Both arrived in good shape and only required basic assembly and some minor tuning of the derailuers. The first was my mountain bike, Motobecane Fantom 29pro, last year which is on the higher end of the range.

This year I bought a Windsor Stratford to use for commuting and on a trainer at home. For the $350 I spent on it, I am extremly pleased. It is mostly Shimano Sora equipment, the frame is nice, it fits perfectly, and everything works as well as I need it to for the type of riding I do.


----------

